# Buckeye Lake Ice report



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Buckeye Lake is making ice,but it's still too unsafe in almost all areas as a lot of open water still exists.No one has ventured out yet that anyone knows about.Remain patient it'll happen soon with the extended weather forecasts.Be safe and wait some more.I'll keep reporting what I learn as I learn it so you guys biting at the bit can get started.If you don't know the lake go with someone that does as even when it's safe there are still weak spots in certain areas.Dale will post I know as he is a veteran on Buckeye.Stay warm & get the gear ready it'll be here soon.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Keep us posted.


----------



## walleyeguyx (Oct 19, 2009)

i will be at fairfield in the morning to check ice going to fish if safe i will post tomorrow or later 2day if my partner checks it today.


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

I have heard of guys fishing for gills in the channels. 2.5 inches of ice at most- not too far off shore.


----------



## walleyeguyx (Oct 19, 2009)

fairfield this morning 1.5 inches about 50 feet out should be ready sat night or sun morning with the cold weather comming


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

BUMPP!

Help Out.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone have a current report off Fairfield beach?


----------



## walleyeguyx (Oct 19, 2009)

buckeye good heading to fairfield tonight fishing the marsh be in black shanty and fishing w/ tipups probably around 5 or 6.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

What is good to you on ice depth ? Do you have a report on thickness? Really appreciate the information, I was thinking about driving over this afternoon.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll get a report here soon and update the conditions. If all goes as planned I'll be there next weekend for sure. I hate it when I have so many obligations that stop me from being on the ice. The list is getting smaller each day. Looks like by Friday I'll have the list completed.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks Dale. I just loaded the car up and starting to get some coffee ready. Post something as soon as you can.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm shooting to get out there tomorrow if the reports come back good.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Just got off phone with Z.s Market and sadly the report is still unsafe,2 to 2 1/2 inches off Fairfield beach which usually freezes good first.I wouldn't go on that thickness yet myself.She said she has seen no one out there yet herself so use your own judgement.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just talked to Pat. He says no one is out there, off Fairfield Beach. He expects that tomorrow may be better. He's going to go test drill a few holes later tonight. 
I know we are all excited to get started, but lets make sure we can go out and have fun and be safe at the same time. You know I'll be there as soon as it's safe. Next Saturday looks to be the day for sure. I just got a call from the dealer I bought my new vehicle from, and the hitch will be installed Thursday. That was the last item I need to get finished. Looks like it's *ICE TIME ! *


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dale, Tomorrow is Sunday 

Hopefully we can get out there tomorrow.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Senior moment I guess!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I went to Buckeye about Noon today and off Fairfield the ice looked good and was nice and solid but with only about 3 inches and I was the only one there (I don't like to be the first one out I decided to leave and go to a farm pond. Of course that brutile North wind helped convince me to move on. I figured another 24 hours of this cold weather would help make more ice. I expect to be over there by early afternoon tomorrow, going to bring a buddy and give it a shot.


----------



## PETE12 (Dec 29, 2009)

just got home from buckeye....harbor hills....we had 4 inches of good ice....fished until dark and didnt catch anything...me and my buddy went out and there was one other guy out....he got one early jigging....went to fairfield first and we only had 3 inches....im going to fairfield in the morning to check it, if we have 4 inches im going out....if not im going east again....good luck and be safe!!!!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

is it mostley vibees and 1/64 glow jigs and jiggin raps ? what do i put on my tip ups ? and fairfeild is good i am guessing what about the marsh is the ice ever safe out there ? ? ? its not to far from fairfeild and about how deep are you guys fishing out there ? i am gona look into my g.p.s from this season and i think i have the deep spots marked out there i think i am gona fish 9-18 ft. what depth would you recomend if you dont wana post please p.m. me i am new to ice fishing and i got all the stuff i just need 2 know where to start ......... also i heard icefisherman are pretty curtious so should i talk to the locals out there ? ? ? any help would be greatly apreaciated thanks alot o.g.f. Freddie


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Will be at Fairfield sometime between 9-10A. Will be fishing with pops.... 

We'll be in a Shappel3000 (I think, or Clam) will be fishing in the tent and tip ups. 

I'll have on the blaze orange OGF Beanie.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Pat. The ice was between 3 1/2 and 4" about 100 yards off the beach. By tomorrow there will be a good 4 1/2" to 5" I wish I could be there but have a prior engagement. I will be there Next weekend for sure.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the updates guys. I will probably be out there next weekend, or thursday afternoon and will let you know how it is. If there is anyone that needs a fishing buddy out there let me know.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike-
look for us out there next Saturday. I'll either be in my pop up or the clam flip over. I'm planning on being there early and staying until later that afternoon. If it stays this way ( colder) I'll have the quad with me to haul out all my goodies. I should have the OGF flag flying as well.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sitting out on Buckeye at Fairfield Beach. Been here since 1030 with one eye on the ice caught on a wax worm.

The ice is a good 4 inches... There is about 12-15 other guys out right now..

Verrrry cold with the wind.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

where and how far out do you go from where you can park....as i know nothing about buckeye....and you have a quad that you take out???....
I thought of one time rigging a mop-head up for iceing with a ski on the front and kinda like training wheels with a cable wrapped on the back tire for traction...
I will be muzzle loading this weekend but look forward to the ice fishing somewhere this winter with the temps they are should be good!!!! although this is Ohio and that can change quick


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

On the way home now.. Ended up with 1 eye. Missed a flag and missed another one jigging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

fished buckeye lake today off of fairfield beach with no luck, i missed one on a jig but it was a very lite bite possibly a perch. I was on 3-4" of ice so it will get nothing but thicker as this week goes on. Perchy do you know if its safe ice through the marsh in the deeper water, i wanted to fish deeper but i didnt see anyone fishing further east so i wasnt feeling brave enough to venture out there. Also congrats on catching one it sure was a cold one out there


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

We were out in the pack just west of the island place. We were the furthest west of the pack.

We were in about 6 ft of water and had 4" of ice.

Who was in the Eskimo flip style with the OGF Flag on the door?

OldMuddyCat was that you we spoke with on the way off the ice??


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

Perchy. that was not me u spoke with today. I was out there by myself fishing with no blind. I was only there from about 1-4. I was fishing closest to elm island out of the pack until another guy came and he fished between me and the island. I drag a purple sled with me and sometimes i have a blind with me but i plan on being back this week sometime and for sure the weekend ill be out


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I was in the Eskimo with the OGF flag on the door. This was one of the most brutal days I can recall on the lake. 3 inches of solid black ice and wind chill below zero for sure. We were set up around 1:30pm and stayed until 6pm. We had all of our action between 5 and 5:45pm. I would have stayed later had it not been for sunday. We ice'd 3 saugeye between 14 and 17 inches and my buddy lost 2 larger ones at the hole. Used jigging rapala's tipped with a minnow. We did get one on a tip up and found it when pulling the sets. Darn thing was froze and never went up, fish had swallowed it up to his gut, good thing it was 17 inches. Sorry I didn't socialize, pretty darn cold to wander around and talk. Maybe we can all chat when it's a bit warmer


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

LV2Fish - We were just a bit further out then you in the Blue Shanty. Walked right past you as we came in but as you said, it was to damn cold to stop and talk. Dragging that Shanty in was enough work .

Glad you caught some, The Vex went blank for about 4 hrs today and couldn't come up with anything, it started coming to life about 5, but was I was ready to go.

Next weekend looks like its gonna be just as cold as this weekend...


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

The bait moved in around 5pm and with them came the saugeye. Should have stayed a bit longer, but I understand. On a nice day I would have walked around to chat a bit, always like to meet new ice fisherman. We are a rare breed indeed. Especially today


----------



## PETE12 (Dec 29, 2009)

didnt get anything.....i was in the black shanty(last one out i think)fished til 6:30 ....might go try harbor hills tomorrow....man it was cold, glad i only put out 4 tipups, i think i just regained feeling in my fingers....lol


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Yhanks for the reports everyone. I plan on hitting Fairfield real soon and will let everyone know how I did.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

DaleM said:


> Mike-
> look for us out there next Saturday. I'll either be in my pop up or the clam flip over. I'm planning on being there early and staying until later that afternoon. If it stays this way ( colder) I'll have the quad with me to haul out all my goodies. I should have the OGF flag flying as well.


Sounds like a plan Dale. I was going to see if Mushi wanted to go out as well so maybe we could all meet up out there if we are all free from work. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## walleyeguyx (Oct 19, 2009)

fished the marsh only one in front of the first island fishing 10 ft.
got 5 18 to 25 inchers lost 3 at the hole they were 21 to 24 inchers 
in 10ft that was sunday with 4 inches of ice got them on vibes and rapalas.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Based on the way the lake froze/re-froze--not to mention the duck boats--there are going to be areas of inconstent thickness and/or quality. Harbor Hills is still borderline--just a small sheet of 4" ice surrounded by 2-3" to the south and west.

I was at HH all day and a few guys came down to socialize around 1 pm. They said that they went to the Marsh and found 1-2" ice. I saw one black shanty towards the middle of the lake but they moved south after a while.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is the marsh at? I looked at the ODNR Map but couldn't find anything on there.

Also, Cranberry Bog State Nature Preserve is that the island type deal out there in/by Fairfield Beach Area?


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

the island that has houses on it just north of fairfield beach is elm island. the next island to the north that has no houses on it and that you are not allowed to walk on is "the marsh". i do believe that it is also called cranberry bog state park, just referred to as the marsh because it is a floating island.

walleyeguy, if you pulled that many large saugeyes out of buckeye i'd say that you had one of the best days' i've heard of in a few years, to have caught 5 and lost 3 that were 18in+. hopefully a good ice season is underway!


----------



## walleyeguyx (Oct 19, 2009)

every year i get a lot of big ones there right during the first 2 weeks of ice.

if elm island is the one they built condos on thats were i was in a black shanty
i also was there sat. night but in front of the channel fishing the 2 humps.
i will be out there probably one night this week and sun. morning.
sun i went out about 7:30 with some other guys that were just unloading when i got there. didn't want go out there buy myself cause sat. i drilled on my way out and saw open water but it was water on top of the ice.
better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Went out today in front of the point at Fairfield. Had a couple up to the hole and they came unbuttoned on me. Talked to a few others in the area. Everyone said that they were not having any luck. Will try again as soon as can. Keep up the reports.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I am planning on going over after work tomorrow, should be at FF beach by 4:15pm and will head out towards the marsh. Anyone else going out tomorrow evening?


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

im planning on getting out there tomorrow after work as well. I will be at FF beach around 4-430 if all goes to plan. If my buddy comes along we will be in a brown homemade blind, if not ill pull my purple sled out and fish in the wind, so if yall see that stop by and say hi.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

No good for me tonight, lost one at the hole at 4:30pm right after I got setup and stayed until 7:30pm with no takers. Plenty of fish came in for a look but I could not get them to bite, tried every combination I know but I stayed in 6 FOW. I may try again tomorrow night. Ice is very solid with 4 1/2 inches between FF beach and the marsh. Anyone have better luck in the channel?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Do any of you guys fish off North Bank Rd. I can't remember seeing anybody over that way. Are there too many aerators along that area? Gonna try Fairfield tonight before the big storm tomorrow. Hopefully they'll turn on. Fished about 1.5 hrs last night marked one looker and a couple of mid-column fish. No takers.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Got there tonight around 4:45, caught one 15 incher right away at 5pm in 6 FOW and that was it. I left about 6:30. Caught the fish on a #5 jiggin rapala tipped with minnow. Talked to some nice fellas on the way off the ice and nobody had anything in shallow. Ice is around 5 inches off FF Beach to the marsh.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

im really wanting to go ice fishing this winter. never done it before but it sounds fun


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Fished it from 630 to 930. No fish caught. Two of the guys I talked to hadn't caught any all evening. One guy did do pretty well on the sunset bite. The guy i talked to said he caught at least four.

TP if you can make it up this way I'll be happy to take you out. I'm not going this w/e (muzzleloader hunting) but next w/e weather permitting I'll be shifting into high gear. PM me if your interested.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Muskarp said:


> Fished it from 630 to 930. No fish caught.


I second that!!! I was there from 5-10pm Nothin Had a few case but thats all.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished this morning off of FF in 10 ft and caught 3. Two 15-16" eaters and a nice 19" fish. Lost a really nice 3-4lb fish right at the hole, but that is how it goes. Alot of fish movement and a bunch of lookers, but could only hook up with those 4. Many times there were enough fish where I would feel my lure bump them as I lifted it up.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

With all of the lookers has anyone caught any on tip-ups with just a minnow?


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

It seems the tip up bit is really slow the onley way you can catch saugeye rite know is keep it moving had 2 tip ups set w minnows yesterday for 6 hr.s nothing to show white and chart jiggin raps and firetiger.. The onley way i could get them to bite monday was w/o minnows jiggin it 18-24 inches off bottom and you have to keep it moving .... i never jigged thruogh the ice that fast before .... i caught 4 and my cuz caught 2 nothing big just some eaters and 1 cigar ...Also i seen i guy catch 2 on firetiger vibees , sweedish pimples tipped w/ minnow I was also fishing a little way from the pak and torwards the marsh 8ft. I also met the icefishohio guys out on the water....Those guys were awsome they asked me if i was warm enough and if i needed anything and also gave me some tips to catch eyes. If you ever see them make sure to stop and talk to them its defanilty worth your time .........Good luck out there ..... i go mondays and tuesdays so if any one ever wants to get out just p.m. me even if you dont got any gear i have enough ice rods and jiggin raps to go arround Thanks alot ogf ....
Freddie p.s. it was good to meet you ogfers out there


----------

